# B14 head on my B13 Ga16de ?



## NissanSentra92 (May 31, 2005)

i've done some searching and found out the intake/exhaust ports on a ga16de in a b13 are way smaller than the ones in a b14 ga16de.and was told if i put the b14 hea don my b13 i would gain some more horse's is this true,and will it bolt right on if i decided to do it ? appreciate the help.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

dunno about that. however, you can swap the exhaust cam from the b14, that'll give you about 5hp.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes you will get about 5hp from a B14 GA16DE head... Not to be mistaken for header though !


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes but they don't directly and easily bolt on! For instance you cannot use the B13 intake manifold on the B14 head, this means that you have to use the B14 Im and TB and as such there are a LOT of different sensors that will need to be re-worked. It is not worth it for the head swap. It would be easier and more cost effective to start with an entire B14 motor and just swap it, the wiring harness, and the ECU. But then again all of that for what, 5 HP? Not worth the trouble. You could start with an SR20 or an entirely new B14GA car for less $ and trouble.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

if you are looking for more power get the JWT cams


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

sno said:


> dunno about that. however, you can swap the exhaust cam from the b14, that'll give you about 5hp.


That's sharp... where did you read about this ?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

sentra.net ---> look at kojima's garage for the GA16DE mods.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Twiz said:


> That's sharp... where did you read about this ?


Sentra.net has had this on their site for a while. The issue is that no one has personally dynoed a car before and after this mod alone. Granted just the cam profile alone is enough to know it will make more power than the B13 cams.


----------

